# Lightweight all around wade fishing rod blank help



## stxag (Sep 12, 2012)

Howdy, 

I'm new to rod building, and am looking for specific type of rod blank. I have built one rod so far, and after I finished it now I want to make another. I built the rod on a MHX-SJ842 blank and it made for a good rod so far, but it is too stout for my liking. I'm looking for a light short (6'2"~6'6") rod blank that would be similar to the original 6'5" Laguna Texas Wader, I loved how light and whippy the blank was. I had that TX Wader for years till a friend snagged it in the back of his cast and snapped the top 5 inches off (sad day). Anyways, I would like a good all around light rod blank for mainly wade fishing throwing 1/16oz jig heads, corkys, and topwater. Any pointers/tips on what to look for in rod blank specs or any specific rod blanks that would meet my needs would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!

STXAG


----------



## Gfarley22 (Apr 1, 2016)

Lance at Swampland sells a Castaway blank that has a lot of whip. It's the cx1 model but it's 7 foot. You could cut a few inches off the bottom to get the right length. Haven't built on the blank so I don't know how much whip it will have in the end 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a 6'5" Sarge blank thats a Med-light. It can handle the jigs and smaller topwaters, not sure on the corkys, it might be a little light. The builds i have done on them have all been in the 2.5-2.75oz range.
















Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I just built a REVIP70ML which is a mod fast action. Cut it down to 6'5" and built it no frills. Came out right at 3oz even. Not designed for the 5/8oz lures though.

Next choice would be a CB66m. That is a whippy rod but will go up to the heavier 5/8oz. Still should be able to cast your soft plastics

Both these are batson rainshadow blanks

Sarge blanks are really nice and come with a price tag to match. I would wait to build one of those till you are a little more experienced. If something went wrong you would be out a chunk of change


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

I've got orders right now for that exact rod requirement... And I would recommend a Laguna Latis or Solo blank, and take a couple inches of the butt to get the OAL you want. If in Houston area, come by the Laguna booth at the Fishing Show this week, now until Sunday. I'll be working Thur and Sunday... See ya there.


----------



## stxag (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you all for the help. I think I'm going to cut a REVIP70ML down to 6'5" and try that first. It seems like it would be a great mod-fast light weight option with all the small light stuff I throw, and would probably be fun to fight some big fish with. Right now I'm just ready to start wrapping another rod. Thanks again for the help


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

stxag said:


> Thank you all for the help. I think I'm going to cut a REVIP70ML down to 6'5" and try that first. It seems like it would be a great mod-fast light weight option with all the small light stuff I throw, and would probably be fun to fight some big fish with. Right now I'm just ready to start wrapping another rod. Thanks again for the help


Sounds good. By cutting that much off it will slow the action down and get you were you want to be. The rod you are talking about making reminds me of a original All Star shrimp tail special but shorter. Good luck and post pics so we can see how it turned out.:cheers:


----------



## stxag (Sep 12, 2012)

Fishsurfer said:


> Sounds good. By cutting that much off it will slow the action down and get you were you want to be. The rod you are talking about making reminds me of a original All Star shrimp tail special but shorter. Good luck and post pics so we can see how it turned out.:cheers:


Thanks Fishsurfer. I remember the shrimp tail special, cut down I bet its similar to the Wader Special that All Star use to make too? I had one of those $50 rods forever. Bought it and a used original Pearl Chronarch from Roy's when i was a kid, the rod lasted me 10 yrs I bet and the reel is still going. Amazing the quality the old stuff was made of.


----------



## hookemkirk (Mar 7, 2014)

For what your looking for it sounds like your wanting a sarge wingman. They're 6'3 and casts anything from top water and corkeys down to 1/16 once soft plastics. As katjim said they're pricey, I've built something similar to a wingman and it works great ! I took a batson rx6 mod fast and cut it down to 6'3 taking a few inches off the top and bottom. Weight came out to 3.0 oz even but it balances out so well you wouldn't be able to tell the difference. I own a wingman so I know. I'm no pro but this is just something I've discovered. Let me know and I will send you pictures of the rod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtheflats01! (Jul 23, 2020)

*Looking for a 6â€™5*

hey whatâ€™s going on guys Iâ€™m looking for a 6â€™5 rod if anyone has one for sale please call or text me at 361-250-0967 or message me back on here do a lot of wade fishing throw a lot of lures thanks.
Zach


----------

